# Other reasons rabbits thump



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 4, 2011)

I have noticed over the past few days that if Merry is not in Pippins immediate vicinity that he will thump loudly and then try to mate with her. Well i don't know if it's just a dominance hump or and actual one, but just wondering if anyone knows what he's doing exactly? Is this his way of saying "hey, you know it about that time" or "hey, where are you, just in case you forget whose boss...".


----------



## hillrise (Aug 5, 2011)

They're both fixed? Dominance matings could be the case either way, but if he isn't fixed, he could be trying to actually mate, whether or not she is, too. My bucks tend to thump quite a bit AFTER mating, especially if the doe is left in the cage with him. The thumping could just be out of irritation and/or wanting to know where the other one is--rabbits sometimes thump as a kind of Marco Polo game.


----------



## housetb (Aug 5, 2011)

My sister's rabbit thumps, but she is not around other rabbits. She generally thumps when someone comes at her, so I assume she is doing it because she doesn't want to be touched or bothered. I also have read that rabbits will thump when they hear something that sounds threatening. Not sure if either examples help you, but I know those are at least two reasons I have experienced with thumping.


----------



## moinkable (Aug 5, 2011)

Venus thumps when she has nightmares, or when she goes to the vet.

Sylvester thumps every single time he goes under the couch for some unexplained reason....i think it's his way of announcing his glorious entrance into the living room, after which he will sleep underneath the couch for three hours.

Usually a thump means "OMG SOMETHING DANGEROUS IS HERE!!" but it doesn't always...


----------



## Stone_family3 (Aug 5, 2011)

Belldandy thumps if you open the fridge and don't get her anything. You know since everything reloves around her LOL. 

Though if she's out and about the house she does thump at my daughter (4 1/2) in order to get her to run so she can chase her.


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 6, 2011)

Hmm. Well he's not fixed yet but he will be this coming monday. Merry is still too young yet so she wont be for a couple more months. It just stated happening recently though. He'd thump if he's in her immediate vicinity, then hop over to her and mount her. I'm just thankful that she's not sexually mature yet or I'd be in trouble lol. >.


----------



## golfdiva (Aug 6, 2011)

Here's a cute thumping story:

Hershey and I were visiting a friend who owns a rather large parrot type bird. Hershey was sitting in a chair to my right and the bird in it's cage was to my left. I stuck my fingers in the bird cage, wiggling them to try and get the bird to come over to me. The bird slowly advanced toward my fingers with it's beak open.

Hershey must have been watching very closely! When the bird had almost reached my fingers he started thumping wildly on the chair! I think he was trying to protect my fingers! LOL! 

What a guy!:inlove:


----------



## AstiBunners (Aug 6, 2011)

If Asti is playing and I'm ignoring her, she'll thump until I come see her


----------



## funnybunnymummy (Aug 6, 2011)

Gus sometimes thumps at me when I'm going to feed him. I think he's trying to tell me to hurry it up! 

In Pippin's case, I think it's part of his mating dance. I do hope Merry is still too young to get pregnant. I'd separate them for at least the next month, since, although Pippin is going to be snipped on Monday, it's possible some residual sperm may be left in his vas deferens, so he could still be fertile for a few weeks to a month afterward. Besides, you wouldn't want him to hurt himself trying to hump after surgery. 

Hope that helps!

Rue


----------



## jeanluc_pippen_merry (Aug 6, 2011)

Awe Hershey is awesome. ^.^

Oh my gosh i really hope so too, Rue. After i found out that it's not uncommon for an 8 week old to fall pregnant, im now worried that she might be. I don't see any of the pregnant behaviour from her but i understand that the change in behaviour doesn't really start to show till the later stages of pregnancy? 

I have separated them now (ive always kept them in separate hutches at night, but allowed them to play together during the day) and i just hope it's not too late. >.<


----------

